# How much do you pay for a clip??



## QUICKFIRE (6 October 2011)

As above really, what sort of clip and how much?
many thanks


----------



## mudmonkey17 (6 October 2011)

I paid 40 for a chaser clip and travel 2 winters ago.

Bought my own clippers and did my own last year, did 3 clips and price of clippers cheaper than 3 clips by somebody else.


----------



## sazzle44 (6 October 2011)

My mum does a clipping service and I think she charges around £15 - £30 depending on the clip and the horse. If the horse is especially dirty, which wears the blades faster she will charge slightly more and obviously, more for a 17"2 beast than an 11"2  Would also be less for a group job, if there's a few on the yard to do.


----------



## brown tack (6 October 2011)

My RI charges £20 per clip for any clip or size of horse with on travel, ok she is only the road. But very good rates, she only charges £20 for an hours lesson too which more often than not turns into 1 hour 20 mins.


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (6 October 2011)

I paid 45 for a full clip, leaving legs and head on. Went out and bought my own clippers after that, can do just as good a job myself for much less


----------



## showjumper pascha (7 October 2011)

I was paid £20 last time i clipped for a friend as i rented the clippers to do my own and hers, but never got round to doing mine due to injury. Some people pay for another set of blades and give a little extra for the clip e.g £10.


----------



## beehorses (7 October 2011)

I clip my own but have done friends horses I charge £30 for a full clip as most blades cost around £8 to get sent away and sharpened they only really do 1 - 2 full clips and stay sharp and servicing of clippers is not cheap. Also cost of fuel comes into it. But I still think £30 is fair price for full clip anything less is around £20 depending on how much clip.


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

£15 bib clip up to £50 for full clip


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (7 October 2011)

40 for full, but other lady at the yard says she will do it for a bottle off wine


----------



## Rockchick (7 October 2011)

£25 per horse for a full clip


----------



## McNally (7 October 2011)

ShowJumpingBeckii123 said:



			40 for full, but other lady at the yard says she will do it for a bottle off wine

Click to expand...

mm, wonder if she'd come to mine for 2 bottles! ;-) sounds perfect I hate clipping, now have no electric and only mains clippers and was quoted £50! (got 3 to be done)


----------



## Daytona (7 October 2011)

40 to 60 for full clip in Aberdeen


----------



## JenTaz (7 October 2011)

my old yard was £35 for a full clip to be honest the prcies of clipping is ridiculous can save yourself a fortune buying clippers, my horse ends up getting fully clipped three-six times a year gets clipped in sumer also couldnt afford not to have my own


----------



## QUICKFIRE (12 October 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, so on average a clip comes in at around £30, not bad.. was looking at the price of battery run clippers, anyone any experiance of these?? how many clips to a full charge??


----------



## beehorses (12 October 2011)

Nearly one full clip to a charge with the lister battery power clippers. After a while the battery pack stopped working though and I now have to use them on the mains adaptor. My advice go for mains clippers as not had a great experience of the battery pack ones.


----------



## spotty_pony (19 October 2011)

£40 for a Full Clip. But my boy has to be sedated by the vet, so it works out at about £70!!  Which is why he is only clipped once a year!


----------



## Spyda (20 October 2011)

Flat price at our yard: £30 for anything from small bib on a Shetland to full clip on a Clydesdale!


----------



## Madam Min (21 October 2011)

£45 for a full clip


----------



## redheadkelj (22 October 2011)

Wow! So much variation! I pay £35 for a full clip with legs and half a head! I cannot believe some people are charging £50 a clip! that is mad!


----------



## almorton (23 October 2011)

50 for a full clip probably includes:

fuel
travel time
insurance
cost of clippers
servicing clippers
oil
cost of blades
sharpening blades plus postage
probably a decade or so of experience

not cheap done properly eh!  the only other person to get so close to your horses feet etc and put themselves in danger is your farrie and i bet hes a damn sight more!


----------

